# get home ruck/gear



## noveske (Aug 5, 2011)

I travel alot for work never more then a few hours drive away. This is my setup any ideas?

Alice ruck with molle ruck kidney pad and shoulder straps
Alice water proff bags
WATER
2 qt canteen
msr filter & bottle
seychelle canteen with filter inside
purifer tablets
jet boil & fuel
FOOD
mainstay bars 1200 caloires each
mre entress & side dishes
tea & coffee 
jult gum
utensiles
gi can opener
FIRE
matches
high temp lighter
bic
fint & sticker
wetfire & cottonballs with vashaline
SHELTER
tent: golite nest 1lb 8oz
golite tent cover 1ib 7 oz
hicking poles
sleeping bag: combatreadyproducts recon 3 23 degrees 1.6lb
550 cord
tarp 8'x10' 13oz
TOOLS
gerber saw
6" folding shovel
fence cutter
solar charger
LIGHTING
surefire g2
mini maglite
headlamp peztel 
spare batteries
glow sticks
CLOTHES
gi rain parka 
gi rain pants
pants
gloves
boonie cap
t shirt
long sleeve shirt
army pt shorts
underwear
sandles
jacket
HYGIENE
toothbrush & paste
floss 
soap
sunscreen
eye drops
insect repellant
chap stick 
nail clippers
toilet paper
MISC.
goggles
sewing kit money
weapon cleaning kit
spare magazines
duct tap
binoculars
spare keys,copies of my dd214,drivers lic,passport.....

ON MY PERSON
tops knife
strider knife
multi tool in belt pouch
gps in belt pouch
compass 
survival kit
surefire g2 in belt pouch
holter with glock & mahazine pouch with 2 mags
seychelle filter straw
maps

I keep the flash lights gps and charger in techprotech emp proff bags.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I assume you are keeping this in your vehicle and not attempting to get out and walk? Cause that's a lot to carry. So to keep from having to get out of your vehicle, tack on at least 5 gallons of fuel.

I keep two full Jerry cans in my jeep...at all times. In any situation, my jeep is my bug out/ get home bag. I have a wife and two ( soon to be three) children to think about and I couldn't begin to carry enough supplies on my person...


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I would say that you have taken redundancy to a whole new level. Just how long do you anticipate it will take for you to get back home? Do you think you would be walking or driving?


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I see you have a weapon cleaning kit, but no mention of a weapon. (nevermind, just found the Glock). Seems like a lot of stuff to carry, but that's just me.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I would say that you have taken redundancy to a whole new level. Just how long do you anticipate it will take for you to get back home? Do you think you would be walking or driving?


Jez is right, were I you I would seriously rethink quite a bit of what you have packed and ask yourself what is absolutely necessary for your survival for X amount of days and what are the "nice to have items" that you could do without. Items such as the GPS (use the compass and a good map), Sun screen, Solar charger, Floss, nail clippers, goggles, Binoculars (replace with a small monocular), survival kit?. I would only have 2 pair of socks, 1 underwear and 1 T-shirt, and I wouldn't carry any ID or paperwork on my person.

All the items that I have listed above (and a few more) are just what I would do without. Keep the weight down and you can travel farther and faster if you have to. Keep in mind that the main things IMO that you need to survive are food, water, and the ability to make fire and a shelter. You should also think about what you would need to gather, hunt, trap, or fish for your food and the ability to purify water.

I don't carry any type of mess gear, just a small metal spoon and a G.I. issue canteen cup. For my water I use the issue 2 qt. collapsible canteen. I also have the small roll up back packing grill (Campmor catalog) to use over a small fire for my canteen cup.

I have packed and repacked my BOB a dozen and one times because everytime I go to the boonies (which is a lot less now) and do primitive camping I find something that I can do without and at times somethings that I need to add.

For what it's worth here is what I have pared my BOB down to in the last serveral days.

Food, Drink & utensils:

3 MRE's
3 high calorie energy bars
small supply of instant coffee
very small bottle of honey
bottle of purification tablets
salt & pepper packets
2 quart collapsible canteen
G.I. Canteen cup
metal spoon
1 small roll up grill

Fire making:

1 tube of water proof matches
small magnesium fire starter kit
small supply of cotton balls
small supply of steel wool

Shelter:

1 8x10 light weight tarp
1 roll up sleeping pad
1 wool blanket
1 emergency solar/space blanket

survival tools

1 bear grylls (Gerber) survival knife
1 Leatherman multitool
1 K-Bar Tanto blade knife
50ft. 550 cord
1 spool of light flexible wire
1 small fishing kit
Will be adding 1 Ruger 10-22 with folding stock
200rds. of .22 long rifle
2 stock 10 rd. mags
1 25 rd. mag.
small emergency first aid kit
Compass and waterproof Topo map
small monocular
signal mirror
1 ultra small & light folding shovel

Clothes

1 Poncho
2 pairs of socks
1 pair underwear and 1 extra T-shirt

Nice to have items

1 small head lamp with spare batteries
small roll of toilet paper
several packets of hand cleaner
soap in plastic case
$5.00 face value of "junk coins"


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

Bugging out and getting home bags should be vastly divided...

Getting home should be quick, energy bars and gas...

Bugging out depends on how long you forsee being gone.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I gotta ask... what are the sandals for? You bugging out to the beach?


----------

